# Blubber lip bream ID



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a bit confused with the ID of these two fish. Being from Nth Qld I have always called the first fish a Blubberlip bream. The second picture shows what I think is a yellow spotted Blubberlip. My question is are these the same fish? Or is it yet another instance of names getting mixed up. Or have I got them both wrong?

Cheers Scotty


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I looked up Grant's Guide to Fishes 1982 edition.

Both fish appear to be "SWEETLIPS". The first fish is Brown Morwong/Blubber-Lip Bream/Brown Sweetlips _Plectorhynchus nigris_ Page 381.

The second fish appears to be a Morwong or Painted Sweetlips "_Plectorhynchus pictus_" Other names are Blackall; Mowong; Slate Bream; Thicklip Bream Page 384.

Regards

Ian


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot Ian, appreciate it.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

No worries mate


----------

